# This season so far



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First snow we had and the weather bums got it wrong. We were suppose to get maybe 5 inches of snow over night,instead we ended up with 40 inches over night! It's been downhill since then.So far about 100 inches this season.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

thats becuz all your wishes from the past seasons came true


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

wow, all this time I just figured you were in the joint.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

well at least someones makin money! Hope everythings going well with ya. this place just isn't the same when your gone.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

What kind of blower on the loader??


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

40" overnight!!!!! WOW that crazy!

I love that backhoe pic.... Can the bucket get any smaller???

Welcome back


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Triple L;1238516 said:


> 40" overnight!!!!! WOW that crazy!
> 
> I love that backhoe pic.... Can the bucket get any smaller???
> 
> Welcome back


They had a company clean off the roof and they threw it by the windows and in the drive thu.So we came in and cleaned it up,for an extra charge of course.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Few more.Trying to resize them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mostly using my phone to take these pixs.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

A. Thank God you're back
B. LOL at the Excedrine
C. I take it that was the plow for the 08?
D. You burn through edges.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

few more .............The first 3 pixs that snow is from the 40 inches that fell over night,so that is just one snow.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Good to have you back


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

You buy a tractor, or is that a sub? 

I can't imagine 40" overnight, looks wet too... better you then me bud! You mostly seasonal right? Do you have anything in your contract that covers you for extreme storms like that so you make a little extra?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tractor is a buddy of mine. No extra for big storms. All my places were open on time the next day.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

i guess they are okay pictures


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;1238614 said:


> i guess they are okay pictures


I haven't made it over to the rookies forum to check out you new plow yet.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;1238617 said:


> I haven't made it over to the rookies forum to check out you new plow yet.


to late i wore it out.....im just that dam good


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;1238619 said:


> to late i wore it out.....im just that dam good


That's what your gf told me!wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;1238622 said:


> That's what your gf told me!wesport


Your wife told me the same....


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

good to see you back GV, how much did you get your edges for? I need 2 sets but think i can limp one of them through the rest of this season but the xt needed them bad. 200 bucks a side is a lil painful...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

420.00 for both sides.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad to see your back miss your humor just laughed out loud at the above posts! Nice pictures though you must really hustle to have everything open with all the lots you do. I agree though you do burn through some cutting edges!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I was thinking about you Eastern guys a lot the past few months.We had our share and it was a good run, but wasn't disappointed when the bulk of some storms just barely missed us. Looks like you guys got the brunt of it...glad you made it out alive...hope it was lucrative as well.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pix GV..........since you're on such a roll, it wouldn't hurt to see a new contribution to the Calendar Girl thread from you either


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

grandview;1238548 said:


> Mostly using my phone to take these pixs.


How many shots did your phone do before taking that picture in front of Aquila's?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys in Lancaster/Depew got slammed with the first storm. 2 miles down Transit in Amherst we had nothing, didn't even put the plows on. I saw your truck at the Eastern Hills Mall around Christmas too, not that I'm stalking or anything. Thumbs Up


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

theguynextdoor;1238711 said:


> You guys in Lancaster/Depew got slammed with the first storm. 2 miles down Transit in Amherst we had nothing, didn't even put the plows on. I saw your truck at the Eastern Hills Mall around Christmas too, not that I'm stalking or anything. Thumbs Up


Same here had my plow on ready to go and got stood up by Mother Nature. Maybe it was a good thing this time they defiantly got some snow out there.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

If we had that much annual snowfall, I'd park the truck and exclusively run a loader. That's crazy.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

why such a small bucket on the backhoe? that must have taken forever? 40" overnight is INSANE! I hope you had some really good subs!!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

The BIG bottle of Excedrin was priceless.....Thumbs Up
Welcome back...:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JohnnyU;1238872 said:


> If we had that much annual snowfall, I'd park the truck and exclusively run a loader. That's crazy.


Why?



EGLC;1239000 said:


> why such a small bucket on the backhoe? that must have taken forever? 40" overnight is INSANE! I hope you had some really good subs!!


That's a bucket for digging trenches and it's my cousins,he has a push box for it. We had to move the snow away from the building but couldn't drive on the lawn so he just used the bucket to knock it back.

No subs. Just me and my Boss v plow.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

grandview;1239158 said:


> That's a bucket for digging trenches and it's my cousins,he has a push box for it. We had to move the snow away from the building but couldn't drive on the lawn so he just used the bucket to knock it back.
> 
> No subs. Just me and my Boss v plow.


So do you sub for someone or have your own accounts? I know that's a trenching bucket...what I was asking was why use that one for moving snow piles away from the building? Must have taken a while.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

EGLC;1239165 said:


> So do you sub for someone or have your own accounts?


All my own. If I have time when I'm done I jump in and help other guys.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

grandview;1239167 said:


> All my own. If I have time when I'm done I jump in and help other guys.


how did the truck handle that amount of snow fall?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

grandview;1239158 said:


> Why?


Productivity my dear boy. But surely the Boss lets you do anything you could ever dream of.

No one runs equipment up there, just Boss v-plows I'm sure...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

EGLC;1239170 said:


> how did the truck handle that amount of snow fall?


When you plow with a Ford and boss v plow,not a problem.Thumbs Up


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

johnnyu;1239178 said:


> productivity my dear boy. But surely the boss lets you do anything you could ever dream of.
> 
> No one runs equipment up there, just boss v-plows i'm sure...


hahahahahahahaaa


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well after we were suppose to get less then an inch to we ended up with another 6 inches in 3 hrs. After plowing had my buddy come and do some loader work again.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Grandview just might be the best snow plower on plowsite! With his truck and plow coated in fluid film I bet he can plow twice as fast as anyone else! lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics scottwelcome back


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yea and burn his trans out 10x as fast maybe...nice pictures, sure wish we would get some more snow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

GV you better hope JD doesn't see that tractor, it doesn't look green to me.

Do you have smartlocks on that Boss?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome pics. 

I always say I should be a meterologist... Make six figures, can be wrong 80% of the time and then make it all better by making a joke about it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1239702 said:


> GV you better hope JD doesn't see that tractor, it doesn't look green to me.
> 
> Do you have smartlocks on that Boss?


JD is color blind everything looks green to him.

What are smartlocks?


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad you're back GV, I thought I had a snow hangover but 40" in 1 storm...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;1239702 said:


> Do you have smartlocks on that Boss?


I don't think Buffalo and smart go together so most likely not. :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1240279 said:


> I don't think Buffalo and smart go together so most likely not. :waving:


So that's why you come down here, to feel at home!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

ya that 40" storm was crazy we hauled out over 400 tandem loads from one of my accounts.


----------

